# Moss turning white - dying ?



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

My Java moss and Taiwan Moss are turning white (after 1 - 2 weeks of tying them to driftwood).

Based on the threads that i had read, java moss will turn brown or black when it is dying. Mine is turning patches of white ? do not know about Taiwan moss.

However, when i touch it with my hand, it seem to dis-integrate.

I have x 3 DIY CO2 system going in my 60 gallon tank now (4 wpg). The rest of the plants including the red plants are growing and doing well.

I have x 2 true SAE that i had just removed this morning as i was told that they eat moss. Could the SAE be the culprit ? I saw them grazing on top of the moss but i previously thought they were eating algae off my moss.

Any advices ?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Make sure that the moss is tied loosely to the wood and spread out so it's not in a clump. Other wise it will not grow properly and could die. I have heard of SAE's eating moss but I don't think that would turn it white.


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks Trena for your reply.

the moss is stapled loosely to the driftwood and there is a water current in the tank from the outlet spraybar from the eheim cannister.

I will let you all know whether the moss is recovering in the next few days since i had removed the SAE.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

i remember reading somewhere that a defiency of a certain nutrient causes white leaves... i can't remember where i read that, or if it even applies to moss, but maybe that's it?


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

i am dosing micro and macro alternate days and all the plants are pearling especially the tiger lily.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Sounds like your driftwood has a fungus growing on it, which might be affecting the moss. White fungus happens to driftwood.

You may want to remove some moss and grow it separately until you get that sorted out.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

> remember reading somewhere that a defiency of a certain nutrient causes white leaves... i can't remember where i read that, or if it even applies to moss, but maybe that's it?


That defficiency is caused by Calcium, but I don't think that it has anything to do with this case.



> Could the SAE be the culprit ?


I also heard this but didn't observe it in my tank, so I consider it is not a proven fact.

John may be very close to a possible deduction, but seeing some photo would be much better to say for sure.

YILDIRIM


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

thank you for all suggestions.......

the white area is only confine to where the moss is attached to the driftwood. see pic.

It is a big pc of driftwood....if it is fungus on the wood, then other areas ought to be affected too. isn't it ? maybe it just happen to the area where i have attached the moss....

Will continue to check on the condition of the moss to see if they are recovering since i have removed the SAE


----------

